# Seven Common Causes of Accidents



## ~<(Abo0oD)>~ (23 يونيو 2010)

It’s value to share.​ 

SEVEN COMMON CAUSES OF ACCIDENTS:​ 
*§ *Taking Shortcuts
*§ *Being overconfident 
*§ *Ignoring Safety Procedures 
*§ *Starting a Job with Incomplete Instructions 
*§ *Poor Housekeeping
*§ *Mental Distractions from Work 
*§ **Failure to Pre-Plan your Work*​ 

*Thx.*​


----------



## ~<(Abo0oD)>~ (23 يونيو 2010)

Seven Common Causes of Accidents

Introduction
Unsafe acts cause four times as many accidents as unsafe conditions. Accidents occur for many reasons. In many situations, people tend to look for “things” or reasons to blame when an accident happens. This seems to them to be easier than to look for the “root” or basic reason for the incident to begin with. Below are some of the reasons that accidents occur. As you read them, remember if you have ever been guilty of any of these. I know that I have, and I’ll bet some of you may have experienced some of these same things. It may not have resulted in an accident, but the next time that you experience one of these causes, you might not be so lucky.

_COMMON CAUSES OF ACCIDENTS:_

§ _Taking Shortcuts – _Every day we make decisions that we hope will make a job go faster and more efficient. Often times when we think we are saving time, we have to be careful that we aren’t jeopardizing our health or the health of one of our employees. Shortcuts that reduce the safety of the job aren’t shortcuts, but are items that might increase our chances of injury.

§ _Being overconfident – _Confidence is a good thing. Overconfidence to the point of arrogance is too much of a good thing. Also, the old adage of “it can’t happen to me,” is an attitude that can lead to improper methods of doing your work, using incorrect procedures or sometimes the wrong tools. Any one of these items can cause an injury to you or to a fellow worker.

§ _Ignoring Safety Procedures – _Ignoring safety procedures, intentionally or unintentionally, can endanger you or other employees. There are established safety policies in place and we are supposed to observe them. Casual attitudes about safety can result in a “casualty.”

*§ *_Starting a Job with Incomplete Instructions – _We know in order to do a job safely and to do it right the first time, we need a complete set of instructions. We’ve all seen situations where an employee made a mess of a task or assignment because he didn’t have sufficient instructions or the instructions weren’t clear. When you are working on a job, don’t ever be afraid to ask questions or get explanations for what is unclear to you. How many times have you heard, “I’m afraid to ask questions?” It’s not dumb to ask, but dumb not to ask.

§ _Poor Housekeeping – _Anytime that guests, friends, colleagues or safety professionals come through your work site, whether it is the maintenance shops, storage areas, offices, etc. the first impression they get is sometimes the lasting one. If the office is unorganized or dirty, the maintenance shops are cluttered and unorganized; it portrays a sense of looseness and a lack of pride in the work site. On the other side of the coin, if they enter and see it neat and orderly, a sense of pride and quality of purpose is the attitude that they are most likely to leave with.

§ _Mental Distractions from Work – _Bringing outside problems to work can keep you from focusing on your job. If this happens, it can be a hazard. Friends coming by while you are at work can cause a distraction and can keep you from focusing on the task at hand. Both of these incidents can put you into a hazardous situation. Don’t become a statistic; stay focused on the task at hand.

§ _Failure to Pre-Plan your Work – _In the office, or at home, it is important to pre-plan your work. First of all, it will uncover unforeseen problems and give you the opportunity to solve it and continue to work. Secondly, it will make the job go faster and more efficiently because you thought out the processes in advance of the start up.

Conclusion
Following are lessons learned that we must always bear in mind so that we are safe always whether at work, on the road or at home. 

ü More than 90% of safety related incidents are not caused by unsafe conditions, rather by unsafe acts. 
ü Our attitude towards safety influences our choices of certain actions which in turn may lead to catastrophes. 
ü Every time one of the seven common causes of accidents is taken and no one gets hurt, it reinforces our unsafe behavior, which encourages us to continue doing more unsafe acts or create new ones. 
ü What we do not realize is that every time a safety shortcut is taken and no one gets hurt, it increases the chance of getting hurt the next time. For at the end, it all comes down to probability. 
ü We have to believe that a shortcut is in fact the fastest way…the fastest way to an accident. 
Arrived safe…Always remember that our family is always waiting for us.

Thank you


----------



## agharieb (30 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## sayed00 (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخى عبود على الطرح الجميل 

لكن الاسباب المطروحة هى الاسباب المباشرة للحادث

هناك اسباب رئيسية للحوادث و التى تكون الاسباب المباشرة نتاج لها و بالتالى تؤدى للحادث

ان كنا نرغب فى منع الحوادث لابد ان نصلح الاسباب الرئيسية و ليست الاسباب المباشرة 

و السؤال هنا

ما هى الاسباب الرئيسية؟؟

نريد من الاخوة التفاعل مع الموضوع و طرح وجه نظرهم

تحياتى


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------

